# trazodone



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I was prescribed this today for sleeping issues, i'm also on klonopin 3mg a day, 2 in the morning 1 at night, but my question is, if some of you dont know, there are some embarassing side effects that have been heard with this stuff. Such as the four hour erection. Anyone know anymore about this drug, i know it doesn't interact with klonopin, any insight would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

i use it for insomnia also - directly related to stress which is caused by chronic dp/dr issues.
a 4 hour erection isn't embaressing, its an emergency. its called a paprism (i might have got the spelling incorrectly). ive been using it for 7 months and haven't had one (thank god). but if you do, dont be embaressed, get to the er.


----------

